
Train machines like it's 1979 Gesture controlled Atari 2600 - nickbild
https://github.com/nickbild/vectron_ai
======
wkearney99
As if repetitive thumb stress wasn't pain enough, now you can have shoulder
and arm pain from playing 2600 games!

Gesture systems seem clever until you have to hold your arm up for hours on
end to use them.

